# Pressure Reducer Or No Pressure Reducer



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

I have religiously been using a water pressure reducer on my Outback and my previous hard top no matter where we're camping. I noticed a few weeks ago that a lot of people aren't using these reducers so I tried going for a day without. The additional pressure was great, just having a shower with more than a trickle was refreshing. 
My question is, does anyone know what the maximum static and dynamic water pressure is for the trailers? I have a pressure guage that I'm going to put in the trailer so that I can see how much pressure is coming from the water connection, I just don't know at which point I should use the reducer.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know what the official word on pressures is, but I wouldn't want to see above 40 psi. I expect the trailer system could handle more than that, but you never know if a campground's pressure could rise under certain circumstances. That's the point of the regulators, to protect against unusually high pressure that could blow a line or fitting. I don't know how different regulators compare, but I've never felt the pressure was noticeably low when using ours.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

duggy said:


> . I don't know how different regulators compare, but I've never felt the pressure was noticeably low when using ours.


Same here... having a trickle for a shower when using a pressure regulator...and much better when not seems to indicate a potentially faulty regulator. Have you tried a different one? I usually keep two or 3 in the trailer.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The Pex tubing can handle much more than 40 psi, it is the fittings you have to worry about, and it is not so much the fitting, but if it was tightened all the way. I dont use the pressure regulator for the same reason and I don't plan on using one either. My local campground has about 85 psi coming out on a regular basis and less as more people come in .


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Recommended max pressure into your TT water system is 50 psi. Some campgrounds slam 100 - 120 throughout, and you run the risk of a blowout of a fitting. Messy.

Pressure reducers are cheap (like $20 - $25), easy to hook up (screw onto hose or filter, screw hose or filter onto TT inlet) and can save you hundreds of dollars of damages.


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

We always use a pressure reducer, even when we had our pop up, never had a problem with to low water pressure in trailer. Thinking yours could be faulty. Anyway always better to be safe than sorry. Same goes for using a water filter.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Pressure reducers are cheap (like $20 - $25), easy to hook up (screw onto hose or filter, screw hose or filter onto TT inlet) and can save you hundreds of dollars of damages.


Any specific one people recommend? The cheap plastic one from Camco or a nicer one? With or without a guage?
Thanks!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I wouldn't go with plastic. I picked up the brass one from Camping World for about $10, without the gauge, works fine.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I had an awesome brass one that I got at a campground. It was amazing, but it accidently got left somewhere. :-( the plastic ones break. I have a walmart brass one, but it is crap compared to the old one I left behind.

The pressure rating are on the side. I accidently bought a 25psi once and that was awful. Currently I use a 50psi one. Much better.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Jim P said:


> I have religiously been using a water pressure reducer on my Outback and my previous hard top no matter where we're camping. I noticed a few weeks ago that a lot of people aren't using these reducers so I tried going for a day without. The additional pressure was great, just having a shower with more than a trickle was refreshing.
> My question is, does anyone know what the maximum static and dynamic water pressure is for the trailers? I have a pressure guage that I'm going to put in the trailer so that I can see how much pressure is coming from the water connection, I just don't know at which point I should use the reducer.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Not only do we use a regulator on the city water coming into the camper but we now use one on the black tank flush also. We had a real mess when the anti siphon valve under the vanity in the bathroom blew apart and I didn't realize it until the water started flowing out the underside of the trailer.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a reducer. I also put it on the spicket (campground side) so it protects your hose as well. I lost a water hose once with a pressure reducer on the trailer, not the spicket and my hose was in the direct sun ( and about 100 degrees outside) and it got a spot in it about a foot long that swelled up like a big water balloon. Maybe just a defective hose, but was glad I had the reducer protecting the trailer...


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Bob in Virginia said:


> I wouldn't go with plastic. I picked up the brass one from Camping World for about $10, without the gauge, works fine.


X 2


----------

